# A Little Box to put things in....



## skiprat (Mar 30, 2014)

It's Mothers Day here in the UK and the kids are away at Uni and I'm about to hit the road, so I made a little box for my much better half 'to put stuff in'. ( do you remember who said that?:wink: )
Anyway, it's a beautiful casting by George Watkins of course. I'm a massive fan of his stuff so bought this a while back. I wanted to have a threaded lid but also didn't want to lose too much of the matching halfs ( halves?) so added metal threads.
It's my very first box and also my first of George's blanks. Not the last!!:biggrin:

My wife and I cruised George's web site to find a style she liked. She wanted the ringed barrel with a slightly pointy top.

She loves it, so all is good....:biggrin:

Thanks George!!:wink:
I hope you all like it too.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 30, 2014)

That is a WOW box for sure! Just beautiful. Excellent work!
I enjoy just looking at it!


(Front Page Pic) hint hint


----------



## BayouPenturner (Mar 30, 2014)

very nice.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 30, 2014)

I remember Winnie the Pooh giving Eeyore getting a Useful Pot to put things in - for a birthday present. Your title made me smile.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 30, 2014)

That is beautiful. At first I thought is was one of George's. You did a great job! It is easy to see why she likes it.


----------



## ossaguy (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow,what a beauty!!!

I've never seen metal threads on a box,that's a great idea.Have you thought about selling thread kits? I think they would really sell.

x2 on this for the front page pic!



Steve


----------



## avbill (Mar 30, 2014)

And who said that was  " Steven Jackson "


----------



## walshjp17 (Mar 30, 2014)

ossaguy said:


> I've never seen metal threads on a box,that's a great idea.



Check out Lee Valley Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement


----------



## JohnU (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm a big fan of both you and George's work so naturally I think that looks awesome.  I love the "Skiprat touch"  the metal threads. They work very well with the box color and shape.  Beautiful work by you both!


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 30, 2014)

great work, I didnt know that you'd bought any of my blanks.

if this is your first box....... I think i'll hang my box making chisels up now!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes, I like it very much. Thanks for adding metal threads. Nice and, clean and, pretty too. I need to make something for Susanne :biggrin:


----------



## Bruce markwardt (Mar 30, 2014)

I love the box!

Does anyone sell metal threads?


----------



## ossaguy (Mar 30, 2014)

walshjp17 said:


> ossaguy said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen metal threads on a box,that's a great idea.
> ...


 

Hey great,thanks for the tip!  I'll try one of those.


Steve


----------



## MikeL (Mar 30, 2014)

Stunning, stunning, stunning. Really like it!


----------



## skiprat (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments guys.:biggrin: Always appreciated:wink:
I just arrived at my digs for this week, traffic was a nightmare!!! 
Less than 300 miles in 7 hours!! Too late for grub .....

George, don't hang up your tools just yet!! I still want to get the amazing finish that you do. 
Missus want's a matching salt and pepper pot set, so we'll be on your site again soon.


----------



## Old Codger (Mar 30, 2014)

What a BEAUTIFUL little box!!!  Your idea of adding metal threads is a super idea and from everyone's response, well liked too!  The metal threads available from Lee Valley are perfect for smaller boxes but many of us would love to find a source for larger threads for larger boxes...  Does anyone have a source for those or have an idea on how to make them?  Again, thanks for sharing your beautiful project and safe turning to you!


----------



## LanceD (Mar 31, 2014)

Always like looking at different boxes. That one came out great.


----------



## holmqer (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Si90 (Mar 31, 2014)

Fantastic little box Skip. The threads are a nice touch to raise the level.

George makes some fantastic blanks doesn't he.


----------



## sbwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

If I remember correctly, it was a pot of honey, and Pooh, ate all the honey and gave Eeyore the empty pot...a pot to put things in.

Stunning box!


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautifully done Steven!


----------



## Fishinbo (Mar 31, 2014)

That box looks stunning, love the attractive colors and grains. The finish is awesome and it's really cool that you add the metal threads. Great job!


----------

